# Eukanuba – Anyone going??



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone from the forum going to Eukanuba to take videos for the rest of us????

I was checking out the top 25 and see quite a few of you on this list that I hope are going&#8230;

CH Ashstone's Magical Mandy
CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine*
CH D'VA's Spellbound In Motion 
CH Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It* 
CH Fuzzyfarm Devil With A Bluedress 
CH Gingerbred Yukon Jack Desiderio 
CH Harbor Sondor's All Revved Up 
CH Harbor's Pretty Is As Pretty Does* 
CH Heartland's Rumor Has It* 
CH Hyatt Walkin' After Midnight 
CH Jespersen's Heartland Hidalgo
CH Los Perritos Paniolo Noho Lio 
CH Los Perritos Part Time Lover Of Lj 
CH Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am* 
CH Payasa An Affair To Remember 
CH Pfabulus Bit O The Bubbly 
CH Pocopayasos California Star 
CH Qbin's Happy Feet At Enginuity 
CH Riverhills Featured Pix 
CH Shallowbrook Peter Piper 
CH Sonrisas Hijo Del Conquistador
CH Trufaith Ego Trip 
CH Waltrons Brute Force 
CH Windfall's Kiss Me Kate 
CH Yup's Cohiba Esplendido*


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I am really thinking about it, especially since I have 3 dogs that qualified this year (Brutus and Katie are in the Top 25 and Lola finished out of BBE)...but I just don't know if I am going to be able to swing Eukanuba and Westminster. My mind is not quite made up yet....but I will definitely keep the thread posted once I decide if we will be there.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tough decision Diane, I have been considering going to Westminster this year also but have not decided. If I do go I want to go for the night and have some fun.

Congrats on the two top 25.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Diane,
I think most of us can understand the money problems to get there plus staying in a hotel. I am going and have a hotel room about 4 miles from Eukanuba and you are more than welcome to stay with me. I will be there Friday night and leaving on Sunday morning but can take you back and forth to the show. I stay in the room very little because I spend most of the time at the show.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That is an impressive list! Congrats to all invited to go! I'll be cheering here at home on my tv...but I always watch all the dog shows available to me.op2: :couch2: op2:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'll be at the meet the breed booth on Sunday*

I think I volunteered for 10 or 11 on Sunday. The members of the HCSC are taking turns manning the booth. It isn't as large as it has been in year's past so only a few us can sit there at a time. One year we had a whole bunch...and they all got along.

Come meet me and Riki. I'm not taking Daisy, she hates it. It is very loud and everyone touches her...and you can imagine that as much as she hates it, Riki loves it. He entertains all the kids doing his tricks. No show boy, but still an amazing ambassador of good will for the breed.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi All:

I will be going on Sat. and hope to meet many of you. Racquet's Dad will be showing along with all the other beautiful hav's. I will stop by the booth.
Elayne


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I think Karen Ku and Bailey will be there Saturday*

I work Saturday, so come and see me at REI in Manhattan Beach!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I will only be there on Saturday so I can show but will make it up this year to the Meet the Breed booth. Linda, if you are there on Sat. I would love to meet you. Not sure of the show time yet.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! I just looked on line and there are 29 Havanese entered, that does not mean they will all show up, but very impressive. 17 dogs -12 bitches, Bred By Exhibitor 9 dogs - 9 bitches. I check the last 3 years and this is the largest Bred By entry they have had. I am glad so many are proud of the dogs they produce.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What is the link to see who is entered? I cant wait to see it on TV either Julie!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

You can't find out who is entered until after the show. Eukanuba is just like any other show, you don't know until you get there. The super. is Onofrio if you want to look up information but they won't have the times up until next month. I just took a chance to see if the counts were up because they closed on the 15th, I think. They are selling Catalogues on line that you can have shipped to you and if people sent in pictures you will get to see not only the dogs information but a picture.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah Ha!! I was wondering about that since there was the list of the top 25 I thought there might also be info for everyone else that is entering. Wishful thinking I guess =)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I will be going, but I won't be able to take video as I can't be ringside. I have about decided that Ms Vallee must be part Bloodhound or I just stink, as she can tell if I am within a 500 ft radius it seems.ound:

Diane, come, you will be able to get warm and we can share some great stories!!! LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When is the show?

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> When is the show?
> 
> Ryan


December 13 and 14. Come!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy said:


> I will be going, but I won't be able to take video as I can't be ringside. I have about decided that Ms Vallee must be part Bloodhound or I just stink, as she can tell if I am within a 500 ft radius it seems.ound:


Kathy- you just stink!!! I would have said you are crazy until I saw her be so naughty right where you were sitting at the Regional Specialty. Right when she is always stares dead on at the judge, she wanted to know where her mama was hiding!

I am so sad I miss it this year! There is great shopping too! Oh, just go ahead and ask how much those crystal tshirts are before you pick out which one you want 

Here are two of our own forum beauties from last year!!!
Kathy's Vallee winning an AOM









Elaine's Sparky winning an AOM


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
Don't you have someone you can visit in L.A. in a few weeks so we can see you again? We will miss you and all the great pictures. That was so mean that you had to move away from our neck of the woods, funny how being able to support yourself does that.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine~ I've offered to have her come stay w/me. Even told her to bring her whole pack w/her. But, she keeps saying something about no job, no $, or something like that... Geesh!

I'm planning to be there on Sat. if all goes as planned.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I sure wish I was going. Will be watching and fingers and paws crossed that our fab dogs get the BIS-I also talked to Hannah and her two daughters have received an invitation to Eukanuba this year. I am sure you'll remember the young lady showing at the Nationals in VA in those great red shoes. 

Everyone that is going have fun and we want to hear all about it from you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Leslie,
My feelings are hurt, you didn't invite me to stay so I could save money. Tee Hee!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

LeeAnn, It looks like you are just going to have to come out and take the video for the forum. Wouldn't it be so much fun.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine~ Of course, you can come stay here so you can save some $. How about paying me in "puppy" instead? :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Darn! I really want to go but we have a Christmas party on Sat. and are leaving early Sun. AM for our trek to Wash DC. Is anything happening at all on Fri.??? No, I just looked, nothing Fri. sob
Carole


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Leslie,
Levi went to his new home on Saturday but Paris is still here. That is an expensive barter though. I think the $200.00 for the room is a little cheaper, but I was planning on taking a couple of puppies to get use to traveling. You could enjoy puppy breath. I really don't spend a lot of time in a room as I am on the grounds most of the time and leave on Sunday for home. I am really not a great guest am I. 
Carole, There are shows at the center every day so Friday there will be a lot of the dogs there for the all breed shows. I will be down there on Friday and will be going to the show in the afternoon plus I think Kathy will be down there also. There are lots of vendors and great stocking stuffers to look at.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The Onofrio site has posted the ring times for Eukanuba. Havanese show at 10:40 am in ring 1 on December 13, 2008.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Elaine, thanks for letting me know that. So you will just be hanging out at the ring? I want so much to meet you and Kathy and your furkids!!! Maybe I could spend Friday night there and that way be there for Sat at 10:40 for the havanese showing and still get home in time for my Xmas party!! Yipee.
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Leslie,
> Levi went to his new home on Saturday but Paris is still here. That is an expensive barter though. I think the $200.00 for the room is a little cheaper, but I was planning on taking a couple of puppies to get use to traveling. You could enjoy puppy breath. I really don't spend a lot of time in a room as I am on the grounds most of the time and leave on Sunday for home. I am really not a great guest am I.
> Carole, There are shows at the center every day so Friday there will be a lot of the dogs there for the all breed shows. I will be down there on Friday and will be going to the show in the afternoon plus I think Kathy will be down there also. There are lots of vendors and great stocking stuffers to look at.


Oh, darn! I've promised Tori a brother, so I'm not sure what her reaction would be if I changed it to a sister, lol! Maybe I could help even out the barter by doing some puppy sitting while you're dealing w/all the ring "stuff" :biggrin1:

I am so looking forward to seeing you all on Sat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, you've promised Tori a brother? So when does he arrive?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Not until I can pay for him, which may be awhile. My client load is only about 20% of normal, which means my income is only 20% of normal. 

Have I told you guys how much I think this economy sucks?!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Just bumping this thread up again. Any new additions? I am going on Fri. and leaving right after the Havanese on Sat. Since I'm kinda new at this I have a dumb question. About how long can I expect the Havanese group to last? It starts at 10:40 AM.
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Just bumping this thread up again. Any new additions? I am going on Fri. and leaving right after the Havanese on Sat. Since I'm kinda new at this I have a dumb question. About how long can I expect the Havanese group to last? It starts at 10:40 AM.
> Carole


Hi Carole,
Well, it depends on how many actually end up being shown. If they all show up, then it would not be over for almost an hour.

Don't forget though, there is a LOT to see and take in. Agility, the breed booths and lot's of great vendors, plus all the top dogs in all the other breeds!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the answer Kathy! That means I should be able to stay for the whole havanese event. I wish I could stay all day but I have to hurry home to get ready for a birthday/Christmas party. Can't wait to meet you and Vallee!!
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Thanks for the answer Kathy! That means I should be able to stay for the whole havanese event. I wish I could stay all day but I have to hurry home to get ready for a birthday/Christmas party. Can't wait to meet you and Vallee!!
> Carole


I look forward to meeting you too Carole. Stick around ringside after the show though, as I have to hide:behindsofa: so Vallee doesn't smell me!!!! Vallee will be coming home though after the show so I will be probably holding her tight!!!! LOL

Kathy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy I am so sad I am not going to be there to take pictures of you hiding from Vallee. Here is one of you hiding from the National, hopefully it will bring you good luck.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Carole I'm going, wanna ride. Holy s--- sure glad I read this, I thought the Havs were Saturday nite. So I'll leave early Sat am to get there.

Dana


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Duh, obviously I didn't read it all. See you there Carole. I'm so excited as I've never been to a big show. The nationals just rocked my life with all those Havs and Hav people, this should be wonderful.
Dana


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Dana, see you there! I'm so jealous you get to spend the whole day! I think I've decided to wear my "party" clothes on Sat so I won't have to drive all the way back to Carlsbad to get dressed. I'll just meet DH at the party then I can stay later!!

Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The time is almost here for the BIG show. Since I will be hiding off somewhere unknown at this time, how can I meet up with many of you from this forum and know who you are????

Leeann, thanks for that picture, it so made me realize how much I am starting to look like my wonderful mother!!! That was a perfect spot for Sarah and I to hide, we had chairs!!!! LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy, where can I find you on Fri afternoon? Will you be at the convention center? I will be with Leslie.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you are all charging your camera batteries!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Kathy, where can I find you on Fri afternoon? Will you be at the convention center? I will be with Leslie.
> Carole


 Carole,
I will be at the show on Friday and I can be ringside then. <grin> Leslie knows what I look like, so I will look for you both then. Kathy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mintchip said:


> I hope you are all charging your camera batteries!!!!


Sally, I wish you were coming with your camera's you take much better pictures! In fact, shouldn't you be the official forum California photo reporter???? LOL Come, we need you!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Since I can't make it this year, I am willing to send my lipstick but I need some recruits to take off their shirts and write V A L L E E !  Leslie, Carole.... okay we need 4 more!!! I bet the havs would get more time on tv this year as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Sally, I wish you were coming with your camera's you take much better pictures! In fact, shouldn't you be the official forum California photo reporter???? LOL Come, we need you!!!


Thank you but I have JURY DUTY!!!!!!!!!! :frusty:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Since I can't make it this year, I am willing to send my lipstick but I need some recruits to take off their shirts and write V A L L E E !  Leslie, Carole.... okay we need 4 more!!! I bet the havs would get more time on tv this year as well.


LOL, well, if this old lady took off her shirt the entire building would clear out from the awful sight!!!!! NOT HAPPENING!!!! But thanks for the cheer!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking of all our forum memebers as you get ready for the ring. GOOD LUCK to all of you!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Kathy-I am just wondering how our Vallie gal is doing??

Pat


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Thinking of all our forum memebers as you get ready for the ring. GOOD LUCK to all of you!!!


ditto


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Has anyone heard from Kathy-I am just wondering how our Vallie gal is doing??
> 
> Pat


Me too Pat, I keep refreshing the BOB page hoping to see something and keeping the forum up hoping someone checks in :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Best of Breed is Monica
Best of Opposite is Coby

There were 5 Awards of Merit and I believe Vallee is one of them, but I don't know who the other four are.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly!!! Congrats to Alice & Steve & Judith :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havanese

Best of Breed 
CH FUZZY FARM DEVIL WITH A BLUE DRESS 

Best of Opposite Sex 
CH YUP'S COHIBA ESPLENDIDO 

Award of Excellence 
CH ADORABULL THAT'S BETER THAN SEX 
CH BELLATAK MY FUNNY VALENTINE 
CH MARCOSA'S YES I CAN WHINNY 
LOS PERRITOS PART TIME LOVER OF LJ 
LOS PERRITOS-SHALLOWBROOK HEIR I AM


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Eukanuba on Sunday...*

I'll be at the H for Havanese booth, Meet the Breeds, at Eukanuba on Sunday morning from nine to noon. Come and see us! I won't be wearing a red boa, but Riki will be the one doing tricks for the kids!

Linda


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats Corrine and Rein on an AOE!!!!!!

I am assuming that Corrine was showing rein(as she always has). For those of you who dont know, Corrine is only 8 years old I do believe! She isnt even old enough to show in Juniors yet!!!

Congrats again to everyone!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

DH and I drove down for the show and had a fun time watching these gorgeous Havs in the ring! I was in absolute heaven to see so many in one place, as I've only known two so far and one of them is our Pepper.

I've uploaded the photos I took, though they aren't as good as I had hoped so please forgive the lousy photographer.

They can be seen at:

http://wandasphotojournal.shutterfly.com

The first three photos are of an adorable powder puff Chinese Crested.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont know if anyone else has noticed this, but the BOB and 2 of the AOE are half siblings, then 2 other AOE are also half-siblings.....


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> DH and I drove down for the show and had a fun time watching these gorgeous Havs in the ring! I was in absolute heaven to see so many in one place, as I've only known two so far and one of them is our Pepper.
> 
> I've uploaded the photos I took, though they aren't as good as I had hoped so please forgive the lousy photographer.
> 
> ...


Wanda thank you so much for taking and posting pix. I really wanted to go this as Cash was invited, but family came first. I like seeing who all was there.
Thanks again


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Wanda, thank you soooo much for the pictures. You got a couple good shots of Vallee I see :0)

Natasha I did see Corrine in Wanda's pictures so she was showing, congrats to her and everyone else.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Natasha- your baby girl would also be a half sibling  After seeing Buster move at Nationals, I can see why his kids do so well in the ring! 

Congrats to all the winners and all those who qualified! And especially our very own Kathy and Vallee!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the information-I was waiting with baited breath to hear the winning. Corrine is so excited-but after the pictures was taken she wanted to take Rein back to the room to play and relax. This little girl is a natural born handler-she and Rein are such a team-its just so much fun to watch her in the ring. 

I talked to Hannah yesterday and she told me that the person taking the pictures told Corrine that this win would allow her to be invited to show at Crufts-Corrine ask her mom where was that show-I laughted and told Hannah to get the passports ready. Would love to see that and what a dream come true for a young girl.

Pat


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG - that little girl was amazing to watch! She was so calm and relaxed with her Hav. I would never have guessed she's as young as 8. Truly awesome. I hope she gets to go to Crufts.

For the Chinese Crested there was a young girl (looked like her early teens) with her light-colored powder puff. She didn't place or get an AOM and was heartbroken (her mom told me later) that she would NOT be going to Crufts. I am in awe of these young kids who are so dedicated and focused at this stage in their lives.

It was a fantastic day! I wish I'd gotten to say 'hi' to the forum members who were there, but I didn't know or recognize anyone 

Vallee happened to be standing right in front of me which is why I was able to get some decent photos of her. I was trying hard to get a good shot of Monica but just couldn't manage it between the ropes and her handler.

If anyone viewing the photos I took could fill in some of the names for the dogs/people in the pictures, I would truly appreciate it. There is a comments section open for each photo.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Natasha- your baby girl would also be a half sibling  After seeing Buster move at Nationals, I can see why his kids do so well in the ring!
> 
> Congrats to all the winners and all those who qualified! And especially our very own Kathy and Vallee!!!


Michele is over the moon with the Buster kids. She has a right to be so proud. I got to hear the show and wouldn't let Leslie off the phone so it was almost like being there  I got blow by blow details and think I was holding my breath half the time and wishing everyone well. Congratulations Kathy on your AOM. Heck, I tried to give her BOS.....oops, doesn't work with 2 females, does it 
Monica really made history. She also won last year, under a different judge of course, and Monica's grandfather was the first to win at Eukanuba. Judith was also over the moon with good reason. While Monica won at Eukanuba, Sweepea (sp?) was winning on the other end of the country. 
I talked to a relative out in So Ca last night and they asked me if I knew Eukanuba was in town. Reeeeeeeeeally? Who knew? ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Vallee of AOM. I wanted to post a candid picture of Monica from the Boston dog show last weekend. Steve said he was bringing her out there for Eukanuba. This picture is of my son Josh petting Monica before the show. We were able to pet her as long as we didn't pet the face which is really unusual during a show but I guess because she's corded it's easier. Alice and Steve were both super friendly and Monica was such a lovebug. She loved having her belly rubbed. We really enjoyed meeting Monica (and Sweetpea).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Congrats Vallee of AOM. I wanted to post a candid picture of Monica from the Boston dog show last weekend. Steve said he was bringing her out there for Eukanuba. This picture is of my son Josh petting Monica before the show. We were able to pet her as long as we didn't pet the face which is really unusual during a show but I guess because she's corded it's easier. Alice and Steve were both super friendly and Monica was such a lovebug. She loved having her belly rubbed. We really enjoyed meeting Monica (and Sweetpea).


THANK YOU for posting that picture. Someone was telling me Steve won't let anyone go near Monica before a show and that just isn't true! I've had my hands on her and watched others play with her also.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Thanks for the information-I was waiting with baited breath to hear the winning. Corrine is so excited-but after the pictures was taken she wanted to take Rein back to the room to play and relax. This little girl is a natural born handler-she and Rein are such a team-its just so much fun to watch her in the ring.
> 
> I talked to Hannah yesterday and she told me that the person taking the pictures told Corrine that this win would allow her to be invited to show at Crufts-Corrine ask her mom where was that show-I laughted and told Hannah to get the passports ready. Would love to see that and what a dream come true for a young girl.
> 
> Pat


I'm glad someone knows who she is. Fill me in please.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wanda, thank you for posting the photos for us to enjoy. I added a couple of comments earlier this afternoon, but I wasn't there and can't add a whole lot. I just added a few that I recognized as I did a quick cursory exam of the images.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm glad someone knows who she is. Fill me in please.


What do you want to know, Jan? 
Corrine's mother, Hannah, is a member here too. She doesn't post here often, but I'm sure she'd love to hear from you and share info if you dropped her a message.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so happy for Corrinne too! She is the sweetest girl and she does a wonderful job handling. I met her at National and she came up and wished me luck in the ring and then told me I did a good job  What a great win for her!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> What do you want to know, Jan?
> Corrine's mother, Hannah, is a member here too. She doesn't post here often, but I'm sure she'd love to hear from you and share info if you dropped her a message.


How neat, a member's daughter. Huge congratulations to both Corrine and Hannah!!! What a huge award for a young lady. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Not only is she a member's daughter, lol, but she is only 8 years old! Not even old enough to show in Junior Showmanship!

She also bred the dog, and finished Rein herself out of the Bred-by class.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I just wanted to post this short video of Josh playing with Monica last weekend at the Boston Show. She didn't win last week, SweetPea did but I guess she was saving it up for this weekend. She really was a sweetie.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats to Corrine too. Sounds like she's pretty amazing. So if she's to young to be a Jr. Handler, how did she get to compete? Is she allowed to compete in the "bred by" category? Are there any pictures of Rein on the forum?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

There is no age limit on who can show a dog in the normal classes, bred-by, best of breed, etc. Jrs is just for kids 9-17
I dont know about the pictures...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mraymo said:


> Congrats to Corrine too. Sounds like she's pretty amazing. So if she's to young to be a Jr. Handler, how did she get to compete? Is she allowed to compete in the "bred by" category? Are there any pictures of Rein on the forum?


Similar to what Natasha said, anyone can show a dog, no matter what their age. Conformation is a competition among the dogs and it doesn't matter who goes into the ring with the dog.

Junior Showmanship (often called "Juniors") is totally different competition. It is where the Juniors compete amongst themselves to beat the other Junior Handlers. There are age & class restrictions on the Junior Handlers.

The Bred By Exhibitor class is a category in Conformation and is for any breeder of the dog. A breeder can be of any age. (My daughter has been a "breeder" of our dogs for several years.) They also have to be an owner/co-owner of the dam that will be having the litter.

On a similar note, my daughter competed in Junior Showmanship and did quite well, but she didn't care for the inter-peer competition. She doesn't have the care/drive to do that, but she loves to show dogs, so she will often show one of our dogs in conformation even though she is was a teen, and now an adult. Showing in conformation is much more appealing to her.

Each showman (showwoman) has a different drive. Some are for the competition of the agent (handler) and some are for the win of the dog.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, I thought the Jrs category was because they were to young to be in the regular competition. How exactly do the Jrs compete? It's not based on the dog's conformation? I really don't understand the dog show stuff yet. I did enjoy going to the Boston show the last 2 years though. I'm really hoping to go to Nationals this summer and maybe I'll even sneak down to Westminster.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A Junior Handler can show any breed and you almost always see a diverse group of dogs in the "Juniors" ring. They compete against the other Junior Handlers in the ring (not against the dogs); however, a Junior Handler should be able to be able to present their dog better than the other Junior Handlers in order to win their class. The Junior is supposed to know the breed standard of the dog they are showing and may be asked a question or two based on the breed standard of their dog, and they should be able to show their dog to the dog's breed standard.

So, yes, the Junior Showmanship is based on the dog's conformation, but moreso on the junior's ability to present the dog well. (Also, in Junior Showmanship, the dog can be spayed or neutered, where they must be intact in regular conformation classes.)

By the way, most of the serious "juniors" in Northern California can be found working for professional handlers to broaden their experience. I'm not sure if this is the same in other parts of the country.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly, I should have expanded more!

Juniors is really pretty simple 

It is split into 6 differnt "groups" two experiance catagories, and three age catagories. The experiance catagories are "novice" and "open" every one starts off in a novice class, and when they win their class three times, they move into one of the open classes. There are three novice/open classes each. Junior(ages 9-11) Intermediate(ages 12-14) and Senior(ages 15-17) naturally, the higher the age group, the harder the competition.

Each of these six classes(novice junior, novice intermediate, novice senior, open junior, open intermediate, and open senior) are judged seperately, then the winner from each class goes on to compeate for Best Junior Handler. 

As far as criteria, the judge is not supposed to judge the dog whatso ever. Any breed of dog can be shown in juniors. The only requirment is that the dog shown is owned by either the junior or the junior's relative. The judge looks for overall handling ability. In the early classes they simply look for whether or not the junior can control the dog, and if they present the dog in a manner appropriate for that breed(for example, the junior show know if there dog is shown on a table(like Havanese) or on the ground(like labs), etc). In the higher classes, juniors are judged on the above, in addition to over all smoothness in handling. When you get higher up, its all about the details, like how smoothly you can do an "L" (which is a manuver the judge has the junior do when they move the dog, it is almost never used in the normal ring, but junior judges do it all the time!)

I hope I explained that well enough!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

we posted at the same time 

Just a few things kimberly, in AKC, it is against the rules for juniors judges to ask juniors questions. While some may, they are not supposed to, and are under no circumstances allowed to use answers to questions t choose placements.
And, while the conformation of a dog is in no way supposed to influence how a junior does, it does help to have a nice dog. Plenty of "pet" quality dogs are shown, especually in the younger classes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

On a side note: I recently went to Illinois (to show Mousse) and stayed to watch the Junior Showmanship ring. I could not believe how stiff the competition was there. Northern California's Junior Showmanship ring is nothing like this group of competitors. Yikes!! Both Corrine and her sister showed in Junior Showmanship (different classes) and did very well. They had some outrageous competition there. It was brutal. The crowd that watched outside the ring did not hold back with their comments on who they thought did best (and both girls received high praise).

I had my first visual understanding of some of the things Natasha has described in the past about the cut-throat competition out there. It was quite eye-opening for this mother of a former "junior".


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the great explanations. It's really interesting. I doubt if my 11 year old son would ever be interested but you never know. I was thinking of working Izzy in agility and maybe see if he'd like to do that. It's good to know he could show Izzy as Jr handler since she isn't intact.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

There are actually two boys that age that show Havanese in Juniors quite well


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny - I was posting again as you were still posting. I think we both covered enough info for anyone to be able to grasp the difference between Junior competition (youth handlers) and Conformation (dogs compared to their standard).


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I would hope so  you know what they say, great miinds think alike


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Natasha, I consider that to be a wonderful compliment coming from you. 

Marianne, if you can ever encourage your son to give it a shot, I'd love to offer my support. I love seeing the young handlers out there.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly. I'll take you up on that if I can talk him into it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Eukanuba on Sunday...*

I was offered tickets to the final show tonight but I had to get Riki home, tired from a long day of hanging out with his Southern California buddies. I met some wonderful havanese owners with their showdogs, and folks from all over the place.

Riki was asked if he was a puppy Sheep Dog! Many people kept saying the havanese look like their shelter dogs...as there are many poodle mixes these days now in shelters. I just hope they have the same wonderful personalities.

Riki is tired but Daisy is out of her mind to see him. Perry said she was a mess looking for him all day. I didn't take her as our booth was small and only two dogs at a time and two owners were supposed to be in it...but we stayed all day to see all of our friends.

The challenge was not spending a fortune on stuff at the booths!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mraymo said:


> Thanks Kimberly. I'll take you up on that if I can talk him into it.


Great! Keep me posted.

Linda, my husband I were just talking about that today. We see so many rescue dogs (from the shelter) that look like Havanese but are probably not from the same breed. Our breed looks so familiar, and yet, the personality (when bred well) tends to be more than the usual - it is truly ideal.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki at Eukanuba*

My ambassador for the breed! He loves everyone and was pet by many, many people. If you say Moosh Moosh, he will give you a kiss. He also does some doggy free-style dance moves that are always enjoyed even by the other havanese owners.

But what snobs these dogs truly are. They adore their own breed. I couldn't find the havanese booth at first so I gave up and then let Riki pull me there. First he pulled me to a havanese dog who was showing in obedience. Then he pulled me to another havanese who was doing agility...and then he pulled me to our booth! I hope all of you found us, it wasn't so easy this year.

For a while Riki and a dog he doesn't know very well were actually taking a nap on the table and everyone was asking us if havanese are always so mellow. LOL As soon as the dogs he knew since he was a puppy (five years old now) that he met taking classes in Sue Nelson's backyard...well there wasn't a calm havanese at all. They are all over each other kissing and jumping, and then just as excited to see all the owners.

Riki has personal favorites probably most especially our friend Sharon who had Muffin, a corded havanese. Muffin got tons of attention with everyone asking if they could touch her or asking her how she did it.

People kept asking if these were the same breed, as we had puppy cuts, teddy bear cuts, full show coats, and then a couple of messy ones from play! And of course a corded dog.

I bought two lovely stronger martingale collars and realized how much I paid for a grooming comb I had lost. C'est la vie! There were havanese posters that someone had painted that were very nice, gold jewelry, bags, toys, and tons of things to make one spend away. I bought only the collars and the Santa hat for Riki Claus which he immediately shook off.

Again, it was wonderful meeting more havanese folks and petting all the nice dogs of all the breeds. Some huge puppies wanted to play with Riki and I had to hold him back as he cannot back up his bark! He can be fearless and sometimes when you look like a rabbit you have to be careful.

How does a judge choose. I saw so many excellent dogs. So many gorgeous gaits, colors, coats, personalities...one thing for sure, if you don't like dogs...this was not the place to be.

One thing though, none of our dogs peed on the carpet and we were covered to prevent it though none did. I cannot say the same about some of the huge stains in that place!

Riki was a cheerful guy. Our booth didn't win because folks went all out this year. The one that did win had recreated a cottage with a fireplace and had costumes and dogs in cradles! Cavalier King Charles.

Ours had a lovely Cuban Beach with bananas, fish, palm trees, and was fresh and lovely. Including our dogs!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy out looking for Riki*

Riki was almost a year before we got Daisy, so he does fine without her. Daisy does not do well without him. When we got home tonight, they ran to each other and were dancing around...and then she noticed me.

Alana said she was hysterical running around the house looking for him. Next year they both go to Eukanuba together!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi All,
Got back late this afternoon from Long Beach. What a wonderful few day's it has been. The weather was great, although a threat of a horrible winter storm stressed me out in regard to having to come over those darn mountains to get home. We made it home safe and sound and without SNOW!!! I know you folks in snow country think I am silly, but I DON'T DO SNOW!!! lolol

It was so wonderful to see all those beautiful Havanese in the ring. It is an honor to be invited, so HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WHO WAS THERE!!!! 

Thank you All for your support of Vallee. She looked wonderful and showed so beautifully. Vallee came home for the holiday's and we are enjoying getting lot's of lovin from her and being given to her!!!! 

Last night before any of the groups started they had the Juniors final competition. Those kids did one fantastic job of showing I must say. There was a very young girl in the final, she could not have been more then 9, who stole the show though. She made it look so easy to be out there on that blue carpet, under all those lights and the tv camera's. Judge Randy Garren awarded her 3rd place. The crowd went crazy with excitement for her. 

I hope that one day all of you will attend the Eukanuba, it is such an exciting event. The best of the best is there in all breeds. 

Happy Holiday's to everyone,


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy, congrats on Vallee's Award of Excellence!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You got out of here just in time...*

It's 9:43 and our downpour just started! Got the dogs outside to pee just in time too.

I think it is a good thing for the Long Beach Convention Center as the entire sidewalk surrounding it and any grass within a mile radius was ripe! The rain will wash away all that week's worth of marking!

So glad you made it home safe and without any snow...but for now we want snow! We need it for the water for next year!

Congratulations on Vallee. I only wish I could have seen her too!

I wonder if they have the wash every square inch of carpet in that place!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners and especially you Kathy and Vallee! :whoo:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the info and updates and to you Wanda for the pictures and to Kimberly and Natasha for the explanations of Jr's!
A huge congratulations on the AOE to Kathy and Vallee and Corrine and Rein! Is there a chance that they will make the trip to Crufts? That would be such an experience!

I'd like to add that we met Steve with Monica at Nationals and he couldn't have been any friendlier! It was shortly before he was to show and he still let us pet Monica and was relaxed and cordial.

I'm so jealous of everyone that gets to go to those big, exciting shows! Thanks for sharing with us!

Beverly


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures Wanda. They are great, I wish I could have made it out there but that is long trip from GA. I am hoping to make it next year with the Elkhound. Congrats to all who went and expecially to Vallee and her mom and Corrine, what a big acomplishment for anyone esp an 8 yr old!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the updates and pictures everyone!! It must have been very exciting to watch!


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

*THANK YOU!!!!!*



The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> OMG - that little girl was amazing to watch! She was so calm and relaxed with her Hav. I would never have guessed she's as young as 8. Truly awesome. I hope she gets to go to Crufts.
> 
> For the Chinese Crested there was a young girl (looked like her early teens) with her light-colored powder puff. She didn't place or get an AOM and was heartbroken (her mom told me later) that she would NOT be going to Crufts. I am in awe of these young kids who are so dedicated and focused at this stage in their lives.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the congratulations!! We are all on cloud 9999!!! Corinne is over the moon excited and I am definitely still in a state of shock......I keeping thinking..... surely I'll wake up !! <G> 
Corinne turned 9 last week, so she was unable to qualify for Juniors this year!! Sarah, my middle daughter who is 10 did show in juniors and did a great job!!

I did take TONS of dog show pics and, I of course have tons of the kids at the aquarium and kids just having fun!! 
For me the best part of the whole trip was Sunday night......as the announcer called for BEST in SHOW...the thrill and excitement on Corinne's face was priceless........for her this was like going to Disney.......we of course had to analyzed all the groups and winners the whole plane ride home!!! 
I am just just bursting with pride and elated Eukanuba was everything Corinne could have imagined it would be and MORE!!!! She turned to me during Best and said " thank you for bringing me to Eukanuba mommy, I knew it would be the best thing ever!!

Thank you again for all the kind words, it really means alot to all of us!!

Hannah

Here is the link to dog show photos......just copy and paste it, let's hope it works!! <G>

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=188dcrvs.1ywjd978&x=0&y=-wrzu2e&localeid=en_US


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hannah,
Thank you for sharing your photos Your girls look so good out there and they do look very relaxed.
Tell them I said huge Congratulations to them.
Awesome job girls!!!!


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Heather!!

Hannah


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hannah, please tell both girls congrats for me! Corrine for doing so well, and Sarah simply for making it there, its a hard thing to do in Juniors!!! They both handle so well, I can see big things for them!!


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you, Natasha!!! 

Hannah


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hannah, I couldn't stay for Sunday as we left at the crack of dawn for /wash. DC, but tell me, Rein won Best of Show???!!! That is wonderful. Congrats to you and Corrine and Rein!!!
Carole


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Carole
Corinne and Rein received an Award of Excellence at Eukanuba!! We are just thrilled!! Have a fabulous time in DC and a blessed and happy holidays!!

Hannah


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I loved watching Corinne in the ring with Rein! They have a brilliant future! You should be very proud of yourself!! It is such a pleasure to see such wonderful parenting. Have a great holiday season yourself!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for the kind words, please don't get me wrong, it's fantastic to see your dog win, BUT when it's your child who wins in the ring, it's undescribable how proud and thrilled you are, the hours and hours of practice, loading and unloading the car, conformation classes every week, up all night driving, AGHH and the grooming not just the dogs BUT the kids, I can not tell you how many times I've thought I must be insane, and then I sit ring side and look at there faces, and the true love and devotion between the girls and the dogs and I forget all about the rest of it!! 
Must be like having babies, you always forget the labor part !!! hehehe!!!

Hannah


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Hannah,
Your girls are not only professional in the ring but also outside of the ring. I know that Saturday must have been a dream come true for your whole family. It is just amazing how calm and natural Corrine looked in the ring along side of all the adults. I don't know how you are going to be able to top that wonderful feeling she must have had. CONGRATULATIONS on both of your girls and how nice they are.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Hannah:

Your three girls are as wonderful outside the ring as they are in the ring-you have three of the sweetest kids I have ever met. Now get those passports ready for England-we will all cheer really loud when Corrine & Rein takes England by storm.

Hugs to all of your family-including the "fur-kids" And we are wishing each of you a very wonderful holiday and a very winning 2009.

Pat (humom to-)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I was fortunate to be standing next to a very nice woman who, when she heard me say I'd forgotten my camera, offered to share her pix w/me. She sent them this morning.

Here they are. Enjoy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Leslie. Brings back great memories!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Did anyone take a picture of the havanese booth*

Of course, I forgot my camera...but did anyone get a photo of our meet the breed booth? There were some major contenders this year as it is a contest.

Linda Strike made a lovely background photo of a cuban beach...and our dogs were all very well behaved and loved everyone.

The one thing people kept saying is "these are all the same breed", because of all of the different colors and hair cut styles!


----------

